# trying to find correct ecu



## weeha66 (Nov 5, 2005)

I have been lookin for an ecu for my 2000 Sentra. The number on the box is JA56L58-B19 0523. The one that I have found thru car-part number is JA56L58-B19 512RA Will these two interchange? Thanks in advance


----------

